# Germany route



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all hope youcan help first time to Black Forest area we would like to go toll free we are open to any suggestion as to route / sites we go on tunnel Thursday evening plan on staying at Europa centre then set off Friday morning for two weeks we like to get about on our bikes any help would be great 
Thanks
Gibb


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My route would be across Northern France/Southern Belgium 
to Arlon then through Luxembourg for fuel and into Germany somewhere like Remich and then South & East from there.

maybe not the most direct or quickest but nice scenery and cheap fuel (& shopping) before you hit German prices.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm with Stanner on that but would also suggest that you take the opportunity to driver the Mosel valley while you are in the area.
Trier to Koblenz, there is a cycle path all the way and plenty of stellplatz/camp sites. It truly is beautiful.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

iconnor said:


> I'm with Stanner on that but would also suggest that you take the opportunity to driver the Mosel valley while you are in the area.
> Trier to Koblenz, there is a cycle path all the way and plenty of stellplatz/camp sites. It truly is beautiful.


I disagree - but in the nicest possible way! 

Having been down the Mosel twice, enjoyed it thoroughly both times, but still not managed to get all the way to Koblenz, I would suggest that Gibb leaves it for another time and makes it the main focus of the holiday.

There is so much to do and see, especially as they enjoy cycling, I think that to try and combine it with the Black Forest in only two weeks would spoil both experiences.

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

That sounds just what we are looking for we are looking to stop overnight just after Luxembourg any ideas
You people on here are a god send you never fail help thankyou
Gibb


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

gibb said:


> That sounds just what we are looking for we are looking to stop overnight just after Luxembourg any ideas
> You people on here are a god send you never fail help thankyou
> Gibb


Drive through Trier (dont stop at the aire its horrible) and head for Mehring. Only 10-15 mins into Germany. theres a stellplatz there on the side of the river. 8 euro/nigh inc electric
This is the start of the riveside stellplatz route and you can travel up the river and only need to do about 5 miles a day if you wish.

Winerys all the way

We just got back from the mosel last week.
Did black forest last year which is also nice but a bit more driving.

if you Pm me an email adress I can send you pics of both Mosel and Black forest and a few nice stops on the way

There are no tolls en route to either as long as you go NE from calias and then down the toll free motorways

Phill


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Definetely avoid the stellplatz at Trier bus station. It is disgusting and as for the "toilets" we couldn't get within 20 yards of them for the stench.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

iconnor said:


> Definetely avoid the stellplatz at Trier bus station. It is disgusting and as for the "toilets" we couldn't get within 20 yards of them for the stench.


Nothing personal Iconnor, but I'm almost inclined to disagree again. :wink:

Not with your description of the stellplatz and the bogs, 'cos I think you restrained yourself admirably. :lol:

It's a bloody awful dump . . . but it's in a good situation for a very pleasant bike ride into Trier, and that's well worth a visit. We put up with the stellplatz for that reason alone. If there's a better one nearby for visiting Trier we didn't find it, and I don't think one has been suggested on MHF.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gibb said:


> That sounds just what we are looking for we are looking to stop overnight just after Luxembourg any ideas
> You people on here are a god send you never fail help thankyou
> Gibb


I usually overnight in Arlon - just BEFORE Luxembourg.
The aire there is safe, quiet* and FREE inc. water, EHU and waste dump.
http://goo.gl/maps/rjXAj

It's 250 (ish) miles and 4 (ish) hours which I find just about right and allows for a couple of stops on the way.

So it is however, VERY popular and so you need to be there as early as possible.

*Occasional noise from the tannoy in the Pompiers (Fire & Rescue) HQ that it is located behind. But only if you are a very very very light sleeper indeed.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just back from the Black forest & Lake Constance. We drove from Calais to Dunkirk then cut east through Belgium into Luxembourg to fill with diesel. Stayed on the German Stelplatz at Merzig just after Luxembourg. Review is on the MHF camp site data base. Here:-

Merzig Stelplatz

Trevor


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like our route is planned we are going via Dunkirk. We are going to Zug in Switzerland was thinking of doing it on way back. As Black forest is just the other side of Switzerland l guess we will head up there or to Mosel bboth look good options

Many thanks yet more notes grabbed  

*Caro*


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi , Just back from Black Forest route taken Calais lille Namur stayed at Alzingen Lux then to Rhenau France super farm site free ferry across the Rhine good cycling, then to Freiburg and Titisee ,northern route taken back down the Moselle good Stellplaz in Traben new with handstands back to Calais via Brussells.
Regards Lafree.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lafree said:


> . . . good Stellplaz in Traben new with *handstands *back to Calais via Brussells.
> Regards Lafree.


No good for me I'm afraid . . . far too old and stiff! :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK - getting me coat!

Dave


----------

